# Nationals 2015 | Trailer



## Rubiks560 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hype!


----------



## NeilH (Aug 20, 2015)

SO EXCITED AHHH!!!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

Hype indeed! Great work Chris!

ps: that chandelier at 0:09 is sexy. lol.


----------



## SirWaffle (Aug 20, 2015)

no me im sad  But really looks like it will be epic!


----------



## GirlMeetsCubing (Aug 20, 2015)

I SCREAMED WHEN SAW THIS


----------



## Berd (Aug 20, 2015)

Excited!


----------



## rubikmaster (Aug 20, 2015)

Aw man, why couldn't this trailer be longer. So excited!


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 20, 2015)

Ben's face needs to be memed.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Ben's face needs to be memed.



https://imgflip.com/i/ptrds


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 20, 2015)

Wait, is this real? :O


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 20, 2015)

Wait, why don't you upload this on a Friday like movies? Well, yeah, but... who cares about the date.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 20, 2015)

Coolster01 said:


> Wait, why don't you upload this on a Friday like movies?



I just checked. Here in Germany, it *will* be a Friday.

But movies start Thursdays here.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 20, 2015)

Stefan said:


> I just checked. Here in Germany, it *will* be a Friday.
> 
> But movies start Thursdays here.



well it depends what time of day chris uploads it...


----------



## Stefan (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> well it depends what time of day chris uploads it...


Not really. Here in Germany, 09.10.2015 will be a Friday, period.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Not really. Here in Germany, 09.10.2015 will be a Friday, period.



? how ? 09.10.2015 is chris' 09.10.2015. if he uploads late at night, thats 09.11.2015 for you. thats saturday. time zones plox.


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> ? how ? 09.10.2015 is chris' 09.10.2015. if he uploads late at night, thats 09.11.2015 for you. thats saturday. time zones plox.



Actually 09.10.2015 is a Thursday based on the US date format, which Chris obviously uses.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Actually 09.10.2015 is a Thursday based on the US date format, which Chris obviously uses.



wait what...so the german calendar is just different???


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wait what...so the german calendar is just different???



No, but Germany, like most countries, uses the DMY format. Which means 09.10.2015 is the 9th of October which is a friday.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> No, but Germany, like most countries, uses the DMY format. Which means 09.10.2015 is the 9th of October which is a friday.



...ohhhhh I see. ok. for everyone: 09.10.2015 means september 10th. NOT october 9th.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 21, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> wait what...so the german calendar is just different???



09/10/2015 is ambiguous (if you're around here). It can be Sept 10, or Oct 9. Just because America uses a silly format doesn't mean Germany does.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 21, 2015)

oh look it's me at 0:22
super excited for the video 

also ISO 8601 is best date format


----------



## Julian (Aug 21, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Not really. Here in Germany, 09.10.2015 will be a Friday, period.


Are you absolutely certain that Chris has no control over this?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 21, 2015)

Apparently I need to learn how to write a date format.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 21, 2015)

Rubiks560 said:


> Apparently I need to learn how to write a date format.



no one cares about the date. we just want to see the 'movie'.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 5, 2015)

5 days!


----------

